# Ist Fifa 16 an meinem PC gut Spielbar? Hitzeproblem bei Fifa 15 liegt es an den Updates?



## xhitcher1 (18. August 2015)

Hallo  

Frage 1:

Ich spiele gerade Fifa 15 an meinem PC und zu meiner Überraschung läuft es im Vergleich zu Fifa 13 und 14 an meinem PC Ohne Probleme und ich kann auch keine Microruckler fest stellen, und wenn dann äußerst selten und nur Online.

Was an der Hitze liegen kann aber trotz einem Macho 2 PCGH Edition für den CPU und einen Artic Cool Twin Turbo Lüfter für meine HD 7870 geht diese im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr bei Fifa 15 auf 57-50 Grad bei der Grafikkarte und 39-45 Grad beim CPU AMD FX 6300.

Kann dies an den neuen Fifa Updates liegen die in der Zeit kamen?

Vor einem guten Jahr ging Fifa 15 bei meinem PC Max auf 47 Grad bei der Grafikkarte und beim CPU Max auf 39 Grad.

PC wurde auch schon von Staub befreit, doch trotz der 5 Zusatz Lüfter je 14 cm erreicht er solche Temperaturen.


Frage 2:

Ist Fifa 16 spielbar an meinem PC. 

System: 

AMD FX 6300 Vishera Black Edition ( 2 Jahre Alt) Lüfter: Macho 2 PCGH Edition. ( 1 Jahr alt).

Shappire 7870 , 2 GB DDR 3 Ram, 2 Jahre Alt ( Artic Twin Turbo 2 Lüfter) 1 Jahr alt.

HDD Festplatte Seagate 500 GB.

2 x 8 GB DDR 3 Speicher CL9 Kingston Value Ram  ( 2 Jahre alt).

Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit.

AS Rock 960 GM GS3 FX Board.


Fifa 15 läuft außer den Temperatur Problemen und gelegentlichen Online Bugs und Laggs sehr sehr gut im Vergleich zu Fifa 13 und 14  

Was mich nur etwas verwirrt ist das bei den Anforderungen dieser Seite FIFA 16 Systemanforderungen | Can I Run FIFA 16 PC systemvoraussetzungen 

Windows 10 Empfohlen wird, heißt dies wenn ich Windows 7 hab läuft fifa nicht so gut wie in 10, eig bin ich sonst mit Win 7 sehr zufrieden und möchte nicht unbedingt zu 10 wechseln 

Auf dieser Seite wird dagegen Win 10 gar nicht erwähnt sondern als *Empfohlen Win 8* auf diese möchte ich aber auf keinen Fall wechseln.

FIFA 16: EA gibt Systemanforderungen fÃ¼r den PC bekannt - NETZWELT

Danke.


----------



## Leob12 (18. August 2015)

Ich schätze schon das Fifa 16 auf deinem PC spielbar sein wird. So schlecht ist die 7870 ja nicht, und Fifa hat nicht die höchsten Anforderungen. 

Schau dir die empfohlene Grafikkarten an. HD 6870 und GTX 460^^ 
Was ist das außer lächerlich gering. Mach dir keine Sorgen


----------



## RavionHD (18. August 2015)

Wird sicher problemlos laufen, nur in 4K vielleicht nicht immer mit 60 Frames.


----------



## xhitcher1 (19. August 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wird sicher problemlos laufen, nur in 4K vielleicht nicht immer mit 60 Frames.



4K hab ich eh nicht  Hab einen Full HD 3D Monitor 5 ms Reaktionszeit 27 Zoll und einen Full HD 2ms Reaktionszeit 27 Zoll Monitor von AOC.

Der Normale ist über DVI-D zum Zocken mit der HD 7870 Angeschlossen und der 3D über HDMI 1.4 mit der Graka verbunden 

Fifa 15 läuft Top, nur die Wärme Entwicklung beim Zocken stieg in den Letzten Monaten von Anfangs Max 47 - 48 Grad nun auf 57 - 60 Grad hoch in Fifa  kann das an den neuen Updates von Fifa selber liegen die in Letzter Zeit oft kamen? das da die Grafik Iwie verbessert wurde?


----------



## xhitcher1 (19. August 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich schätze schon das Fifa 16 auf deinem PC spielbar sein wird. So schlecht ist die 7870 ja nicht, und Fifa hat nicht die höchsten Anforderungen.
> 
> Schau dir die empfohlene Grafikkarten an. HD 6870 und GTX 460^^
> Was ist das außer lächerlich gering. Mach dir keine Sorgen



Okay danke  

Wunderte mich nur warum Fifa 13 und 14 immer Microruckler auf meinem PC hatten während Fifa 15 sowohl die Demo als auch das Endgame ohne Probleme liefen?

Und wie erklärst du dir die Temperatur Entwicklung? Anfangs als ich Fifa 15 installierte die ersten Paar Monate hatte es mit *Speed Fan* gemessen Max 47-48 Grad. Und CPU Max 39 Grad. Und nun seit ein Paar Monaten erreicht Fifa 56-60 Grad und CPU 39-42 Grad.

Kann das an den neuen Fifa Updates liegen die die Performance etc ev verbesserten und die Grafik?

Mein Pc wird regelmäßig mit O&O Defrag 17 Defragmentiert und neue Windows Updates gezogen sowie von Datenmüll befreit mit *Datenträgerbereinigung und CCleaner*.


----------



## PHENOMII (19. August 2015)

xhitcher1 schrieb:


> Wunderte mich nur warum Fifa 13 und 14 immer Microruckler auf meinem PC hatten während Fifa 15 sowohl die Demo als auch das Endgame ohne Probleme liefen?
> 
> Und wie erklärst du dir die Temperatur Entwicklung? Anfangs als ich Fifa 15 installierte die ersten Paar Monate hatte es mit *Speed Fan* gemessen Max 47-48 Grad. Und CPU Max 39 Grad. Und nun seit ein Paar Monaten erreicht Fifa 56-60 Grad und CPU 39-42 Grad.



Beide Spiele laufen aber nicht auf der selben Engine. Der 13ner und der 14er Teil liefen auf der Impact Engine, wärend der aktuelle Teil auf der Ignite-Engine läuft. Das ruckeln hatte ich bei 14/15 ebenfalls - das lag einfach daran, dass ein zu dem Zeitpunkt aktueller PC mit dem Spiel total unterfordert war. Bei mir blieb die GPU konstant im IDLE-Takt und daher die Ruckler. Abhilfe schaffte die Windows-Energieoptionen auf "Höchstleistung" zu stellen bzw im Treiber den Max-GPU-Takt zu erzwingen.



xhitcher1 schrieb:


> Und wie erklärst du dir die Temperatur Entwicklung? Anfangs als ich Fifa  15 installierte die ersten Paar Monate hatte es mit *Speed Fan*  gemessen Max 47-48 Grad. Und CPU Max 39 Grad. Und nun seit ein Paar  Monaten erreicht Fifa 56-60 Grad und CPU 39-42 Grad.



Die Temperaturentwicklung kann an gestiegenen Anforderungen liegen, allerdings befinden wir uns momentan in einer Jahreszeit, wo so mancher PC im Spielbetrieb ins Schwitzen kommt.
Des weiteren kannst du auch mal schauen, ob der PC vielleicht auch neue Wärmeleitpaste vertragen könnte...

Edit: Zu deiner Frage im Titel: Ja, Fifa 16 wird nicht wirklich höhere Systemanforderungen haben, wie der Vorgänger


----------



## xhitcher1 (19. August 2015)

PHENOMII schrieb:


> Das ruckeln hatte ich bei 14/15 ebenfalls - das lag einfach daran, dass ein zu dem Zeitpunkt aktueller PC mit dem Spiel total unterfordert war. Bei mir blieb die GPU konstant im IDLE-Takt und daher die Ruckler. Abhilfe schaffte die Windows-Energieoptionen auf "Höchstleistung" zu stellen bzw im Treiber den Max-GPU-Takt zu erzwingen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok danke für deine Antworten  

Bei Fifa 15 hatte ich aber seltsamerweiße bei der Demo sowie beim Full GAME keine Ruckler außer ab und an ein paar Minimale Stocker, und eben Online dank meiner 2000 er Inet Leitung wo oft nur 1000 oder weniger ankommen. 

Bei Fifa 14 und 13 musste ich allerdings ewig in den Einstellungen rumfriemeln und das Tool von AMD herunterladen mir fällt gerade der Name nicht mehr ein um dort einstellungen vorzunehmen, erst dann lief es Einigermaßen ruckelfrei und ohne Tearing was dort auch ein Problem war. 

Wo stelle ich im CCC der Shappire 7870 auf Maximale Leistung. Bei Overdrive im Treiber habe ich das schon getan und den Lüfter auf 100% gedreht damit die Graka in Fifa nicht so heiß wird und nach 2 Stunden zocken von Anfangs 51 auf 59 Grad steigt  Die Temperatur ging dann auch wieder auf 51- 52 Grad runter, aber das Game ruckelte dann sehr Stark also drehte ich bei Overdrive den Punkt Takteinstellung für Hochleistungsspeicher wieder auf *Standart* bei Graphics Overdrive.

Der CPU ist derzeit auf Ausbalanciert gestellt damit er nicht soviel Strom verbraucht wenn ich nur Chatte etc oder Stream Filme schaue was ja sinnlos wäre. Den hatte ich aber auch schon auf Höchstleistung brachte kaum Unterschiede.

Grafiktreiber hab ich noch den Alten *14.4* ich weiß es gibt längst viel viel viel neuere Treiber aber ich hab den behalten weil bei Ihm Fifa 15 bisher Super lief und ich nichts an einem *Running System* verändern wollte auch wenn es seit zig Monaten neuere Treiber gibt von AMD. 

Ich Zocker außer Fifa 15, ein Paar Demos, Ship Simulator der Neue, und en Paar Demos am PC eh kaum was (Aus Zeitmangel) und weil ich außer Sportspiele eh nicht so der Zocker bin. 

Die Temperaturen können A ) wegen der Wärme draußen so gestiegen sein, ist aber nicht der Entscheidende Punkt bei mir den B) ich hab das Gehäuse auch schonmal mit einem Druckluft Gerät im Keller ausgepustet also kann es am Staub etc nicht liegen, höchstens am Veralteten Treiber, aber glaub ich auch nicht wirklich das deshalb die Temp in Fifa von Anfangs Max 47-49 auf 51- 60 Ansteigt


----------

